# Trapped. BBC4. New Icelandic detective shenanigans.



## Libertad (Feb 15, 2016)

Making itself at home in BBC4's Saturday international drama slot is Trapped. Imagine Cape Fear and Fargo thrown together in a whiteout.

Is anyone else watching?

Trapped, Episode 1


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2016)

i quite enjoyed it and look forward to the next episodes.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah I watched it thought a bit of a slow start and realised it's based on a book I read recently.Great snowy scenes and general foreboding.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 15, 2016)

Also enjoyed it - although as peterkro says it's quite ponderous at the moment. 

Saturday nights in the winter are ideal for Nordic Noir and this looks potentially very dark.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 15, 2016)

Trivia fans, Scandi actor spotting: The ship's captain was in the first series of The Killing as the removals firm owner who was the father of Nanna Birk Larsen the murder victim. True fact.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Trivia fans, Scandi actor spotting: The ship's captain was in the first series of The Killing as the removals firm owner who was the father of Nanna Birk Larsen the murder victim. True fact.


yeh i spotted that too


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2016)

When is this on? How many have I missed?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> When is this on? How many have I missed?


bbc4 saturday, 9pm, 2 (one double bill, but on iplayer)


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> bbc4 saturday, 9pm, 2 (one double bill, but on iplayer)


Thank you.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 15, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Trivia fans, Scandi actor spotting: The ship's captain was in the first series of The Killing as the removals firm owner who was the father of Nanna Birk Larsen the murder victim. True fact.



Good spot. But what about his assistant/second in command? He's familiar too.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2016)

Is it detective based?


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 15, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Is it detective based?


Yes, police procedural type thing.

I'm really enjoying it.  Very claustrophic and plenty of impending doom.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Yes, police procedural type thing.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it.  Very claustrophic and plenty of impending doom.



Puts me off


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 15, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Puts me off


Mr TikkiB came into the room while it was on, looked at the TV, shivered and then walked out.  I guess it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Mr TikkiB came into the room while it was on, looked at the TV, shivered and then walked out.  I guess it's not everyone's cup of tea.



I quite like that feel to programs, but sod watching a depressed detective delving into a whirlwind of alcoholism, family issues, self loathing, and using that to be driven to catch a murderer...... pretty much every detective story is the same.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 15, 2016)

I really enjoyed it.
Slow, ponderous to start?
That's the kind of thing I like with my Saturday night sub-titles.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 15, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Good spot. But what about his assistant/second in command? He's familiar too.



The captain is Bjarne Henrikson according to Wiki:

Trapped (Icelandic TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'll keep my eye on the 2ic.
Spotting Scandi/Nordic actors is part of the fun of watching these series, well in our house anyways. We take our pleasures where we find them. 

According to that Wiki the first episode was only broadcast on the 27th December in Iceland so we're getting it freshly hewn from the glacial ice.


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Good spot. But what about his assistant/second in command? He's familiar too.


he looked like Trolls from Killing 1 at first, but i dont think it was him.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 15, 2016)

Smelt more of Fortitude to me...It can't surely be as pants as that turned out 

I do find it quite an ordeal with all of these, stressing about remembering all the connections and characters and assuming I'm missing a big piece of the action! Lucky I've got someone very patient to watch with to confirm and correct myself


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 15, 2016)

I liked the first two episodes though I had to get myself a blanket and warming drink...


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 15, 2016)

Its a great series.  I watched it at home but I'm in the UK for a few weeks so it was good to see it on here - it did make me a bit homesick though. Sigglufjordur looks great in the sun (there is sun there sometimes) - you have to drive through three tunnels to get there and before they were built people in that area were totally cut off in winter.  It has a herring museum and a fantastic collection of rusty ship bits.  There are actors from Jar City and DayNigh/Prison shift in it.  (as well as about 25% of the people you see in 60% of everything made by Iceland tv).


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 15, 2016)

Are you from Iceland, catinthehat?   I didn't know that.

e2a:  catinthehat  I'd be careful who you let know or there will be unscrupulous types like Vintage Paw along in a minute who will tap you up just for free accommodation.  These people are just users and you should give them short shrift, not lovely people who just want to extend the hand of friendship to those living in remote areas and just happy if that acquaintance leads to an invitation to visit a lovely fellow urb.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 15, 2016)

Not 'from' but I live there most of the year.  I have been back and forward there for about ten years but started working and mainly living there last August.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2016)

*writes down catinthehat's name as the next person I have to befriend in order to get an invite to a really cool place*


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Good spot. But what about his assistant/second in command? He's familiar too.


The 2nd in command is the shipping company boss from the Bridge III (husband of the mad blog woman). 

The incidental music sounds very like Hildur Gudnadottir (check out her album Without Sinking if you don't know her). 

Only seen episode 1 so far. Enjoying it very much. Great atmosphere and scenery. Bad weather. Dismembered corpse. Dysfunctional police boss. What more could you want?


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Bad weather. Dismembered corpse. Dysfunctional police boss. What more could you want?


Is this thing going to help me get over the gap left in my life by the disappearance of Saga ? seriously doubt it. Will give it a chance though, going from the above.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 16, 2016)

Really enjoyed the first two episodes. Give the cold north over any Italian BBC4 show.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 16, 2016)

If the series doesn't culminate in that poor little cute boy rage-murdering those two little girl bullies, I shall be most disappointed.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 16, 2016)

zoooo said:


> If the series doesn't culminate in that poor little cute boy rage-murdering those two little girl bullies, I shall be most disappointed.



That one is definitely not going to end well. 

The cop's ex's new fella is clearly a wrong un as well.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 16, 2016)

Watched the first two episodes.  I have to wait now for the next one?   Weird.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Watched the first two episodes.  I have to wait now for the next one?   Weird.


fwp>>>


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> fwp>>>


What does FWP mean? - FWP Definition - Meaning of FWP - InternetSlang.com

Raises more questions than it answers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> What does FWP mean? - FWP Definition - Meaning of FWP - InternetSlang.com
> 
> Raises more questions than it answers.


fwp>>>


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> fwp>>>


Ah.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 16, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Watched the first two episodes.  I have to wait now for the next one?   Weird.



It's how tele once worked before 'on demand'. Try to hang on in there.


----------



## whackbangdeadly (Feb 17, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Trivia fans, Scandi actor spotting: The ship's captain was in the first series of The Killing as the removals firm owner who was the father of Nanna Birk Larsen the murder victim. True fact.



Ahhhhh, knew the face - couldn't place him - he looks different - fatter and shorter - less hair - nearly a decade has passed I suppose.


----------



## Spod (Feb 18, 2016)

I knew I recognised the police chief. He played a hard-as-nails viking in 'Battle for Middle Earth' on Channel 4 a few years ago (Viking, Saxon and Normal shennanigans)


----------



## hash tag (Feb 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what has been left out so far? You think of a crime or dreadful event in that scenario at it was in there.
Some beautiful photography. I recall a white cruise ship sailing in with a back drop of huge grey white sea n sky and land covered in snow, so beautiful and serene. Hooked.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking at the website I thought Oh my God, it's Clarkson


----------



## hash tag (Feb 19, 2016)

Don't look now, but there are clips from episodes 3 and 4 avaiable on BBC already.

Beautiful and serene. peaceful


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Beautiful and serene. peaceful


Aye, for now.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 19, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> The 2nd in command is the shipping company boss from the Bridge III (husband of the mad blog woman).
> 
> The incidental music sounds very like Hildur Gudnadottir (check out her album Without Sinking if you don't know her).
> 
> Only seen episode 1 so far. Enjoying it very much. Great atmosphere and scenery. Bad weather. Dismembered corpse. Dysfunctional police boss. What more could you want?



Agree, these are the things we want although I don't think the Police chief is dysfunctional. He seems highly competent, but having a trying day/year/few years on and off the job.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 19, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Don't look now, but there are clips from episodes 3 and 4 avaiable on BBC already.
> 
> Beautiful and serene. peaceful
> View attachment 83639



Yes and exactly the type of spot to get your dismembered, headless corpse thrown overboard.

I went to the bit of Skane where Wallander is set and it's like Devon meets Norfolk, but even nicer and less busy. It wouldn't occur to you to lock your car, but apparently the murder rate is at Midsomer type levels.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 19, 2016)

The cop; Andri - he's the main character in the Icelandic film; The Deep, which I must recommend to you. It's based on a true story. This programme is excellent & good timing as we're off to Iceland soon! Hopefully without all the mayhem and misery


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> Agree, these are the things we want although I don't think the Police chief is dysfunctional. He seems highly competent, but having a trying day/year/few years on and off the job.


OK, his _life_ is dysfunctional.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 19, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, his _life_ is dysfunctional.



He's clinically 'fed up'.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 19, 2016)

The setting is so good I think we'd all be happy with just an hour of Andri trotting around in the blizzard.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Feb 20, 2016)

Is this an Irlandur story? I read a couple of his books when in Iceland last year, nice quick, dark reads.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 20, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> Is this an Irlandur story? I read a couple of his books when in Iceland last year, nice quick, dark reads.



Written by Clive Bradley and Sigurjón Kjartansson apparently.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2016)

Not long to go. Get the sofa ready. Get the brennivin poured.  Pull up a geyser. Let's go.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2016)

They shoved a lot of things in the opener; the body, the body being stolen, trapped by bad weather, the kids going missing, the prisoner escaping. It's all crime fighting from now on?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2016)

If it was midsomer the body would be in some way connected to the Chinese planning application. The body is probably be connected to the fire.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 20, 2016)

Daft old bugger.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 20, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> The cop; Andri - he's the main character in the Icelandic film; The Deep, which I must recommend to you. It's based on a true story. This programme is excellent & good timing as we're off to Iceland soon! Hopefully without all the mayhem and misery


Is that the film about the swimmimg guy? Very good that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2016)

"It worked".

<doh>

Never say that until you've got yourself to safety. Asking for trouble.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2016)

Inspired by the series, I have taken a peek at Icelandic facts n figures. Good life expectancy, good health, low pollution, low industrialisation, high suicide rates, bland diets + not to mention it's damn cold.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 21, 2016)

The Police Chief also plays a horse loving prisoner in Fangavaktin (Prison Shift).  Final series from Night Shift, Day Shift and Prison Shift plus the film Bjarnfreiddason.  There are various other actors from this series in Trapped.  The ex Mayor (comedian, actor, author, anarchist, punk) Jon Gnarr is the central character in the shift series.  Its a great comedy - I'm not sure how well it translates as some of the humor depends on you knowing a bit about Iceland.  Either way it makes a change from the murders (although there is a comedy murder in Day Shift hence the Prison Shift).


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 21, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Inspired by the series, I have taken a peek at Icelandic facts n figures. Good life expectancy, good health, low pollution, low industrialisation, high suicide rates, bland diets + not to mention it's damn cold.


Suicide rates are subject to big differences in recording.  Some argue that the high rates in Nordic countries are due to more methodical recording and less associated social stigma attached.  Diets used to be bland a few decades ago but now we have much more choice and with the growth in immigration much more international options.  But no MacDonalds (we do have Taco Bell, KFC, Dominos).  Its also one of the most gender equal countries, has very high published authors, artists and chess grand masters per capita.  Music exports are also starting to punch well above their weight.  Plus we are a net exporter of bananas!


----------



## Sherman Tank (Feb 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Written by Clive Bradley and Sigurjón Kjartansson apparently.



Thanks watched the first episode last night, promising start worth sticking with I think.

The stories i was referring to may appeal to people who liked this.

A guide to Arnaldur Indridason’s Detective Erlendur » CRIME FICTION LOVER

I spelt the name wrong.

I love Iceland and am currently waiting to hear if I have an opportunity to go back, this time for work in April. I would consider emmigrating, and would add that the food when you eat out, outside of Rejkyavik can be hit and miss to be charitable; Tripadvisor really is your friend and they have some great places. The capital has really good food all over and it's not as expensive you might think.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 22, 2016)

This is warming (hey!) up nicely. 

Dodgy oddballs coming out of the woodwork all over the place, (the mayor in particular is looking superbly unhinged) - check
Lead detective battling personal demons and serious family issues - check 
Fragments of clues beginning to emerge - check 
Characters find redemption - check 
Political/identity backdrop which will inevitably collide with the investigation - check 

The setting and the weather really do score top noir marks by the way. Excellent stuff.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 22, 2016)

In some of the shots you can see the avalanche protections above the town.  These were built after an avalanche killed around 20 people in the area.  People often underestimate the dangers there are in Iceland - last week 50 tourists had to be rescued after climbing onto an iceflow to look at seals.  The calves from the glaciers float past and people will climb on them not thinking a) these are on their way out to sea and b) if the balance tips they turn over.  Also walking on the shore its easy to get pulled in - several tourists have drowned on a notorious beach where this happens.  Ditto sticking your hand in hot mud or springs to see 'if they really are boiling'.  In the early days I didn't appreciate the dangers and was told not to drive on a road as there had been rock falls and it was closed - which I interpreted as 'but you can walk'.  I set off with headphones on (at one point I had to wave my jumper over my head as there is a type of bird that will swoop on you and peck in that area and they were swooping at me).  There were massive rocks on the road and a steep mountain on one side and a deep drop to the sea on the other.  I had a strange fizzy feeling in my feet which I found odd, eventually took off headphones and could hear small stones sliding down and the occasional crash and thump of bigger rocks.  I'm not a natural runner but I swear I was olympian running back to the car and out of the rockslide area.  If you fancy the odd near death experience you can have plenty of them.  Totally off the point but whatever. 	 NB - person under rock was not actually under the rock


----------



## Libertad (Feb 22, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> In some of the shots you can see the avalanche protections above the town.  These were built after an avalanche killed around 20 people in the area.  People often underestimate the dangers there are in Iceland - last week 50 tourists had to be rescued after climbing onto an iceflow to look at seals.  The calves from the glaciers float past and people will climb on them not thinking a) these are on their way out to sea and b) if the balance tips they turn over.  Also walking on the shore its easy to get pulled in - several tourists have drowned on a notorious beach where this happens.  Ditto sticking your hand in hot mud or springs to see 'if they really are boiling'.  In the early days I didn't appreciate the dangers and was told not to drive on a road as there had been rock falls and it was closed - which I interpreted as 'but you can walk'.  I set off with headphones on (at one point I had to wave my jumper over my head as there is a type of bird that will swoop on you and peck in that area and they were swooping at me).  There were massive rocks on the road and a steep mountain on one side and a deep drop to the sea on the other.  I had a strange fizzy feeling in my feet which I found odd, eventually took off headphones and could hear small stones sliding down and the occasional crash and thump of bigger rocks.  I'm not a natural runner but I swear I was olympian running back to the car and out of the rockslide area.  If you fancy the odd near death experience you can have plenty of them.  Totally off the point but whatever.View attachment 83752 View attachment 83753	 NB - person under rock was not actually under the rock



Great bit of local knowledge there, cheers catinthehat 
How regularly would car ferries like this one put into a town of that size? I'm thinking that it might be quicker for the Reykjavik plod to get on a boat.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 22, 2016)

I was wondering why they hadn't got a boat round the coast too.  

Perhaps because that wouldn't fit in with the plot timeline...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't question the plot, I'm just enjoying Saturday nights again  I'm also a bit in love with Andri


----------



## belboid (Feb 22, 2016)

It is 800km away, and the sea is full of ice. The storms seem have made most seagoing undoable as well as road traffic.

The ferry is a weekly run from Denmark, it used to stop at Scotland too, but stopped  couple of years back.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 22, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> I was wondering why they hadn't got a boat round the coast too.
> 
> Perhaps because that wouldn't fit in with the plot timeline...



The boat that went out (and retrieved the hand) could only go immediately around the bay due to ice.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 22, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Great bit of local knowledge there, cheers catinthehat
> How regularly would car ferries like this one put into a town of that size? I'm thinking that it might be quicker for the Reykjavik plod to get on a boat.


In the winter I think none to a small few.  There is now a big hotel there build due to the massive increase in tourism and the ones that do the round Iceland type tours call in there.  There will be ones from Scandinavia now and again and the little ones that go to Flateli and round about.  Even in the summer it would be almost impossible to make a route from Ryk to Siggu by car ferry. Plus the drive there is something you would not want to miss.  Hideous a few years ago but there are now a series of big tunnels (about 8 miles worth I think). You can also get a Straeto from Ryk to Akyueri then onward to Siggu.  It takes around 7 hours to drive I think but its an amazing drive and you see so many different types of landscape, fjords and mountains.  But for my money the very VERY best thing you could ever do is take the mountain bus or a 4 x 4 when the summer route through the highlands is open - even then its a bit eeek, windy and very rough roads.  This goes right through the middle which is essentially a mountainous lakey desert and uninhabited.  It stops at some hard core walker mountain huts and a hot spring where you can swim before the bus leaves again.  The only people you will see are one or two farmers on horses rounding the sheep that are up there.  Your eyes hurt at the amazingness of it.  You need to take your own food and water though as there are no Little Chefs or Spar shops!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The boat that went out (and retrieved the hand) could only go immediately around the bay due to ice.


He said "I can't go far because of the pack ice" and the police woman said "it's ok I only want you to hug the coast".


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 22, 2016)

Highlands in summer


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> Highlands in summer


Wow.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 22, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Wow.


It really is.  Most visitors rave about Iceland but only do the Golden Circle and Ryk - the more remote areas are where the real wows are - Westfjords, Snafellsness and Akueryi.  It gets surreal there.  In Akueryi they have red hearts on the traffic lights, whales you can see from the shore and so the story goes, three police officers: two to play cards and one to make the coffee.  Having gone from frequent tourist to resident I enjoy it when people say they have been and how magical it is and I can shake my head and inside my mind say 'oh but you do not know the half of it'.  There is a place in the Westfjords called Isafjord and they have a music festival every year - the most northern one in the world. The name translates as The Festival for those who never went south and the key man is called Mugison .  His dad makes fishsoup for the people and its the only festival I have ever been at where there is zero litter dropped (and at least 75% of the people have the same jumper on).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 22, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> He said "I can't go far because of the pack ice" and the police woman said "it's ok I only want you to hug the coast".



Yup. Impressive recollection of detail there, you should be a noir cop!


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 23, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is that the film about the swimmimg guy? Very good that.



Yup. And the other familiar actor (to me) Ingvar Eggert Sigurðsson (Asgeir)  appears in another couple of excellent Icelandic films; _Jar City_ & _Of Horses and Men..._


----------



## Sherman Tank (Feb 23, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> It really is.  Most visitors rave about Iceland but only do the Golden Circle and Ryk - the more remote areas are where the real wows are - Westfjords, Snafellsness and Akueryi.  It gets surreal there.  In Akueryi they have red hearts on the traffic lights, whales you can see from the shore and so the story goes, three police officers: two to play cards and one to make the coffee.  Having gone from frequent tourist to resident I enjoy it when people say they have been and how magical it is and I can shake my head and inside my mind say 'oh but you do not know the half of it'.  There is a place in the Westfjords called Isafjord and they have a music festival every year - the most northern one in the world. The name translates as The Festival for those who never went south and the key man is called Mugison .  His dad makes fishsoup for the people and its the only festival I have ever been at where there is zero litter dropped (and at least 75% of the people have the same jumper on).




We went beyond the Golden Circle and it was well worth it, however too earlier in the year to do the Highlands.

My brother and I have been talking about driving across the Highlands in a 4X4 in the summer, would you advise it for two Brits with moderate vehicle knowledge and a good level of experience of outdoors or should we go with locals?


----------



## Supine (Feb 25, 2016)

Watched up to E4 tonight. Brilliant TV.

I dont want to spoil the vibe but how does Iceland fit with the chinese and building a port? The logistics don't add up! 

That doesnt spoil the plot though, best thing on TV at the moment (happy valley close second).


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 25, 2016)

Supine said:


> Watched up to E4 tonight. Brilliant TV.
> 
> I dont want to spoil the vibe but how does Iceland fit with the chinese and building a port? The logistics don't add up!
> 
> That doesnt spoil the plot though, best thing on TV at the moment (happy valley close second).


They explained it with diagrammes, but it didn't make much sense.  It's about using the Northern Sea Route from the Bering Strait to access the Atlantic, I believe.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 25, 2016)

He's huge, he's hairy – and he's the hottest man in Iceland


----------



## Supine (Feb 25, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> They explained it with diagrammes, but it didn't make much sense.  It's about using the Northern Sea Route from the Bering Strait to access the Atlantic, I believe.




Great picture. Where is china though


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2016)

Supine said:


> Great picture. Where is china though


carry on down past the Sea of Okhotsk and you'll get there


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 25, 2016)

Supine said:


> Great picture. Where is china though


Accessing the red dotted arrow route from the Bering Sea thusly:






(Please note: this is not my port building scheme).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 25, 2016)

Love the level of detail on this thead. 

Maps, charts, routes, photography - noir geeks


----------



## Supine (Feb 25, 2016)

Got it. Cheers 

Avalanche of knowledge just hit me


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 25, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> We went beyond the Golden Circle and it was well worth it, however too earlier in the year to do the Highlands.
> 
> My brother and I have been talking about driving across the Highlands in a 4X4 in the summer, would you advise it for two Brits with moderate vehicle knowledge and a good level of experience of outdoors or should we go with locals?


Plenty of people do it but I would go June or July to be on the safe side. At that time there will be some traffic (some meaning you might see ten vehicles in ten hours) and if you do get into trouble eventually some one will pass you.  However, I would be sure and get advice about what to do in an emergency in terms of NEVER wander off or leave the road or vehicle and so on.  Always over compensate is the general rule.  The most likely problem will be a car failure of some type or getting stuck in a ditch or slipped road track.  There are plenty of (to me anyway) really scary bits with deep drops so you need to be really cautious and bear in mind you could wait a long while for a passer by and that will only be on the main track.  You will always find someone who wants a lift either local or tourist who will chip in for fuel and might have "the knowledge".

Re China ... its the talk these days as Chinese investors are champing at the bit.  They keep being turned down for purchasing vast bits of land to build resort type thing on.  Im not a big economics bod but you cannot take Krona out of Iceland although they are discussing it.  Hence if you sink a big sum into a project and want to get out or sell you are stumped.  There is an ongoing thing with "the Chinese are buying this or doing that or want to invest here or there" so the port story fits with the zeitgeist.

There is a noir book set in Siglufjordur called Snowblind by Ragnar J´ðnasson translated into English which people might like now they have got to know the place!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2016)

Only saw the second half 
At least they have found the torso now, and the deceives are getting through. They find the Swiss guy; why not bring him in, at least answer some questions. The guy with the telescope doesn't miss much. Perhaps , without knowing, he has some missing pieces. More great shots. I've never seen anywhere so cold before.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I don't question the plot, I'm just enjoying Saturday nights again  I'm also a bit in love with Andri


Me too!


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 28, 2016)

I love it, and I'm loving catinthehat's contextualising as well.

I have to drink a really cold gin and tonic when I watch it so I get a taste of the cold.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 28, 2016)

OOOoooohh I'm loving it so, so much and I'm a southern weakling who finds the UK far too cold for comfort. these icelanders are fucking nails, aren't they? Even the ones who're not getting themselves out of avalanches are out all hours in pretty light knitwear and jackets, I'd need to be bundled up like a polar explorer just to go for a cig.

Andri is a clever one,  as well as a big lumbering bearded bear, and I'm a bit in love with him too. (and sort of with Hinrika as well, she's like Frances McDormand in Fargo, the incredibly hardworking, decent, practical woman who gets less credit but never gives up.)

It's so good - all of the multiplying twists and jumps between everyone, all the agendas and really shocking secrets. WTF is going on? (and does anyone know how many eps there are in total? need to know so I can pace my excitement.)


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 28, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> I love it, and I'm loving catinthehat's contextualising as well.
> 
> I have to drink a really cold gin and tonic when I watch it so I get a taste of the cold.


Thanks!  But I am afraid I will be letting you down from now on as I am back in Reykjavik so wont get to see the rest of the series - I could watch it here but it will not have subtitles and I am only on Stage 2 Icelandic language.  I have put together a bunch of photos of Siggu in the sun just to show its not always cold but need to investigate how to put an album on here.  Maybe doing it like this clogs up thread and is annoying?  I have more!


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 28, 2016)

More:


----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> OOOoooohh I'm loving it so, so much and I'm a southern weakling who finds the UK far too cold for comfort. these icelanders are fucking nails, aren't they? Even the ones who're not getting themselves out of avalanches are out all hours in pretty light knitwear and jackets, I'd need to be bundled up like a polar explorer just to go for a cig.
> 
> Andri is a clever one,  as well as a big lumbering bearded bear, and I'm a bit in love with him too. (and sort of with Hinrika as well, she's like Frances McDormand in Fargo, the incredibly hardworking, decent, practical woman who gets less credit but never gives up.)
> 
> It's so good - all of the multiplying twists and jumps between everyone, all the agendas and really shocking secrets. WTF is going on? (and does anyone know how many eps there are in total? need to know so I can pace my excitement.)


I agree with all the above and I think there are 10 episodes.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> *writes down catinthehat's name as the next person I have to befriend in order to get an invite to a really cool place*


and me 
Hi catinthehat


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2016)

Ólafur Darri Ólafsson, aka Andri has just been on R4. He sounds like a really big beardy bloke and lovely too.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Mar 1, 2016)

I still pine for The Bridge.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 1, 2016)

There was a ten min section on the news tonight - our news programs are quite long and usually followed by a factual program to add context to one or two of the news items. It was about how popular Trapped was in the UK.  Lots of posh people in fancy kitchens saying they did not know the weather was that bad in Iceland.  I thought they should have had the posters here on, it would have made a much better segment.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 1, 2016)

This is a lot better than the 2nd series of True Detective.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Mar 2, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> There was a ten min section on the news tonight - our news programs are quite long and usually followed by a factual program to add context to one or two of the news items. It was about how popular Trapped was in the UK.  Lots of posh people in fancy kitchens saying they did not know the weather was that bad in Iceland.  I thought they should have had the posters here on, it would have made a much better segment.



People in England saying they didn't know Iceland had bad weather? That is really strange, I thought it was a place people know all the main cliche's about, one of which is about the weather.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> There was a ten min section on the news tonight - our news programs are quite long and usually followed by a factual program to add context to one or two of the news items. It was about how popular Trapped was in the UK.  Lots of posh people in fancy kitchens saying they did not know the weather was that bad in Iceland.  I thought they should have had the posters here on, it would have made a much better segment.


Put a word in for us  and if they need someone to go over there to experience it for themselves, I'm your gal  juts let me know


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 2, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> People in England saying they didn't know Iceland had bad weather? That is really strange, I thought it was a place people know all the main cliche's about, one of which is about the weather.


I think they meant the extent - ie white out snowstorms going on for days.  Apart from the storms which are a bit woohooo I really dont find it much different to Scotland - although we do have the cheap heating and work from home in your jim jams policy which makes it much more managable.


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2016)

Ooh, well there's a turn up


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2016)

belboid said:


> Ooh, well there's a turn up


I didn't expect that


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 5, 2016)

Is anyone else (apart from catinthehat obviously) doing that thing where you try imitating the way they pronounce names immediately after they've said them and while the spelling is still on screen?

I *think* I've got the hang of Hinrika and Andri but nothing else.  Asgeir is the one I really want to get the hang of.  And Hrahn.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 5, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I didn't expect that



Me neither! Let out a massive "oooooofff oohhhh Andri!" when it all clicked together…


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 6, 2016)

Asgeir - Ass gear.  One of the difficulties of learning Icelandic - and there are many difficulties - is they have letters that are unfamiliar which do not sound as they look if you are an english speaker: 

á é  ð  é   *Ú ú* *Ý ý* *Þ þ* *Æ æ* *Ö ö
*
And once you have mastered these letters and sounds you have the han hun and pad - male, female and neutral.  But oh no, its not as simple as the word being gendered - the declination of the word changes gender depending on a range of seemingly unfathomable rules.  Then there are the rules for groups - so a group of men gets one word, a group of women another, a group that is mixed another, if you know or don't know them another - and so on.  There is a very strict language committee which decide on the names you can use for people and things - and they do not let many new words through.  Hence the really long words - Batman is Fledermausmann.  Words can be descriptions merged into a single word.  The language has changed very little since Settlement so Icelanders can read documents from 9th Century as easily as stuff written yesterday.  Icelandic Online  is an ok online course for very basic words and phrases.  My language school buddy Jono does a youtube Icelandic Word of the Day which is pretty amusing.  And this   is a slam poetry performance "Dear Girls/Elsku Stelpa" by our local school - these girls are 14/15 and it has subtitles.  Most of the stuff I watch - the news etc - has no subtitles so I am guessing half the time.  As in "oh was that about the whalefjord tunnel and the unions saying the migrant workers are not getting the correct rate of pay"........."Uh no - it was about another stupid tourist driving to Isafjordur the town in the north because he wrote Isafjordur in his satnav instead of Isafjor*d*úr hahahah"  The massive increase in tourism means that "beloved and interesting wonderful tourist" is being replaced with "stupid tourist" - mainly due to the fact that air bnb sees lots of people tipped out of their rented places in the summer to make way for tourists.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

Did you see what they have done with the fire thing? The "grandaughter" dies in the fish warehouse fire and last week that bloke is locked in the shed and gets murdered by fire; coincidence? I ve looked back through the Beeb to insert names, but strangely no reference to the original fire?

We here have tried pronoucing the little things, like the Icelandic for police, no way....


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> I am back in Reykjavik


Huh, soft, supercilious, clueless, metropolitan bureaucrat!


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 7, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Huh, soft, supercilious, clueless, metropolitan bureaucrat!


How very dare you - its actually a mjúkur , óæskileg, borg stjórnandi.  We have no word for metropolitan as we don;t have any metropolis to speak of.  Supercilious - the nearest to that might be unwanted.  Clueless is sort of without ideas.  So if I am anything I am in fact a soft, unwanted, without any ideas, city administrator.  But as I work for a not profit NGO I am simply a soft and unwanted without ideas person.  Which actually sounds worse.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 7, 2016)

Non metropolitans.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't imagine anyone living in the wilds of Iceland being soft!


----------



## Supine (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm beginning to suspect Catinthehat did it. Reckon he/she will appear in episode nine.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

How do you know Cat is not already in it?
Talking of cats, I don't remember seeing any pets in the programme or have I imagined it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I can't imagine anyone living in the wilds of Iceland being soft!


The point is that Reykjavik isn't the wilds!  Reykjavik is where the city-types who look down on the tough locals live. They swan in thinking they know better, then screw up. And let prisoners jump out of helicopters.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2016)

The moustachioed Reykjavikian  reminds me of tv character or maybe even someone real but I can't think who.

Anyway, the plot is thickening nicely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> The moustachioed Reykjavikian  reminds me of tv character or maybe even someone real but I can't think who.
> 
> Anyway, the plot is thickening nicely.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2016)

No. But thank you for trying, danny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> No. But thank you for trying, danny.


He reminds me of someone too.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2016)

There is a whiff of WWI officer about him but I'm not sure that's it. The sort of officer who gets shot by his own soldiers.   I think whoever it is they are not well respected either. hmm.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 7, 2016)

Trausti P.I.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 7, 2016)

Andri


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> How do you know Cat is not already in it?
> Talking of cats, I don't remember seeing any pets in the programme or have I imagined it?


 
No cats, but Aldis (the shagabout teacher - formerly faithless wife, now tearful widow of Sigurdur) was fussing over a fluffy little dog. (And if I'm not wrong, it was exactly the same fluffy little dog as co-starred with Olafur Darri Olafsson in film of the "human seal" who survived shipwreck off Iceland,  _The Deep! _Truly a nation which knows how to tap and re-tap the same talents.)  It was even a sign of how annoying Trausti-from-Reykjavik is, that he was all creepily ingratiating about the dog but couldn't help being rude or curt to people.


----------



## Sue (Mar 7, 2016)

Watched episodes 7 and 8 last night. Was horribly disappointed at the end as thought there were only eight episodes so we'd been left not knowing what the full story was.   Relieved to discover there's more to come.


----------



## andysays (Mar 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Did you see what they have done with the fire thing? *The "grandaughter"* dies in the fish warehouse fire and last week that bloke is locked in the shed and gets murdered by fire; coincidence? I ve looked back through the Beeb to insert names, but strangely no reference to the original fire?
> 
> We here have tried pronoucing the little things, like the Icelandic for police, no way....



I thought she was the daughter of the family who had the little shrine to her in their house, the younger sister of Andri's ex-wife.

And now the "death by fire" thing has come up again with



Spoiler



the strong suggestion that it was her father/Andri's father-in-law who killed the mayor in the recent fire


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2016)

I thought she was the daughter of Andri making her the granddaughter of the head of the house?


----------



## Sue (Mar 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I thought she was the daughter of Andri making her the granddaughter of the head of the house?


No, the woman that died in the fire was the sister of Andri's (ex) wife.

Eta Know who's who when I see them, but a bit hazy when they mention some names, maybe because they're a bit unfamiliar to us Anglophones.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 7, 2016)

We only go into Reykjavik for gingham and ribbons for the women folk.  This is our proper home.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> We only go into Reykjavik for gingham and ribbons for the women folk.  This is our proper home.


You know I was only making a joke about the way Reykjavikites are portrayed in the programme, right?


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 7, 2016)

You were pretty spot on!  There is a big difference between the countryside and Reykjavik - socially, politically and economically.  As you would expect with such a widely dispersed population - I think around 80% of the population live in Ryk and the entire population is about the same as Swindon dispersed over an area the size of England.  I have met plenty of people who have never been near Reykjavik and say they never want to due to it being "busy and crowded".   In the summer there are more tourists than locals.  My sheep farmer buddy said "and why would I go to the city?  My sheep don't stray there so there is no point" and his other classic line "Its not like Mozart is going to playing at Harpa is it? Any way my horse is called Mozart".  Apologies - I'm getting a bit bloggy here.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 14, 2016)

Wot? No discussion on the astonishing end to this series?

The consequences of collective and individual greed and the innocent victims of it.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 14, 2016)

I thought that, BUT all very sad there is no more Iceland and no more Trapped, well at least for a while.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 14, 2016)

I appreciate the miserable end to the series.

Moar!


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 14, 2016)

The ending was very well done, tense edge of seat stuff.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 14, 2016)

I really enjoyed this but didn't connect with the characters as much as I did with The Bridge for instance. I hope we see more Andri etc. though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I thought that, BUT all very sad there is no more Iceland and no more Trapped, well at least for a while.



I think a second series is likely - the viewing figures have been very good for it.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 14, 2016)

I believe we have new Skandi drama on BBC4 this coming weekend, based around finance. It's not all bankers and fraud mind; I believe a body makes an early appearance


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I believe we have new Skandi drama on BBC4 this coming weekend, based around finance. It's not all bankers and fraud mind; I believe a body makes an early appearance



Yup. Follow the Money. Thread already started above!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2016)

Poor Andri.  He caught the crims but he's stuck in a town where he's an outsider and now has no family there except a mother in law who doesn't look too happy with him.

Did the Chinese bit get a bit forgotten about or did I miss something?


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 14, 2016)

It was excellent! I think the Chinese story will be continued in series 2; Hrafn's wife is up to kneck in it...
Anyone else think Asgeir might have some secrets too? As Erikur pointed out he worked for Hrafn...

.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2016)

More series?  What is the name of the town, anyway?  Icelandic for Midsomer, maybe?


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 14, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Wot? No discussion on the astonishing end to this series?
> 
> The consequences of collective and individual greed and the innocent victims of it.


Very well done. The devastation rippled out everywhere. So it wasn't just about problem solving, reconstructing what happened, but looking at the human impact of it all. I liked the Rankinesque loose end of the mayor's wife obviously going on with the port development 'no matter what it costs', and the positioning of the drama in a recognisable social and political time and space to interrogate that. I'd been reading elsewhere of the development of Icelandic deep water ports with the opening of the north eastern Arctic route to massive container ships from China so it was good to see this dramatised. 

Interesting to note how Christianity is taken for granted - does this reflect Icelandic society or is it a quirk of the writers?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 14, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Very well done. The devastation rippled out everywhere. So it wasn't just about problem solving, reconstructing what happened, but looking at the human impact of it all. I liked the Rankinesque loose end of the mayor's wife obviously going on with the port development 'no matter what it costs', and the positioning of the drama in a recognisable social and political time and space to interrogate that. I'd been reading elsewhere of the development of Icelandic deep water ports with the opening of the north eastern Arctic route to massive container ships from China so it was good to see this dramatised.
> 
> Interesting to note how Christianity is taken for granted - does this reflect Icelandic society or is it a quirk of the writers?



The Port development story definitely offers up a possible ongoing narrative for a second season.

I was very impressed with the ending.

1. Two broken victims locked up (a dad who had lost his daughter in a fire started as an insurance scam/a rape victim who fought back)  
2. A cop who does the right thing - and loses everything as a result
3. As you say how greed ripples out and destroys people and communities
4. Hjorter - wrongly accused, banished and cut off - finally finds some acceptance and peace but only after being damaged by the greed in the first place.
5. The final shot of Andri - alone, wife and kids driving away for good and slipping all over the place was both moving and perfect

Excellent stuff


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 14, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> More series?  What is the name of the town, anyway?  Icelandic for Midsomer, maybe?



The actor and the writers both want to do it - plus the port development and the wife of the dead mayor story could be cracking!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 14, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Poor Andri.  He caught the crims but he's stuck in a town where he's an outsider and now has no family there except a mother in law who doesn't look too happy with him.
> 
> Did the Chinese bit get a bit forgotten about or did I miss something?



The mother in law left with his wife and kids. He's got no-one or nothing except the job and a half finished house.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 15, 2016)

Poor Andri - he's so lovely, and honourable, and now alone.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 15, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Poor Andri - he's so lovely, and honourable, and now alone.



'Trapped' Star Hints At Series 2 Of Hit Icelandic Drama


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 15, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 'Trapped' Star Hints At Series 2 Of Hit Icelandic Drama


Hurrah!

On an unrelated note, does  anyone know if  our 'ta' (thanks) from the same root as the scandinavian 'takk'?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 'Trapped' Star Hints At Series 2 Of Hit Icelandic Drama



Woop woop!


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> On an unrelated note, does  anyone know if  our 'ta' (thanks) from the same root as the scandinavian 'takk'?


both from the Proto-Indo European *tong- "to think, feel."


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 15, 2016)

I was SO RELIEVED when it turned out that it wasn't Asgeir (craggy slightly incompetent cop) who'd torched the warehouse under Hrafn's orders, there were some unfrozen red herrings pointing in his direction.

The ending was brilliant - just the right sort of unhappy resolution - not so bleak you wanted to end it all, but no soft-soaping either. Destruction, grief and pain all around. Poor Maggi. Poor Andri. It was all just so sad. Which sounds bathetic - it's  a murder-mystery story after all-  but what stayed with me most powerfully was the sense of bereavement and hurt. And how odd is it, that that mood is so rare in crime drama?

I don't know how happy a future the 2 African girls might find in this particular small town, either.

Best shot (and maybe best acting) of the whole series: Heinrikur's face as he recounts how "the devil got into me" and a single tear rolls down. (Nearly) all in one take, too.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2016)

Is "Asgeir" pronounced "Oscar" I wonder?  Any idea catinthehat ?


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2016)

Twas all very good.  Altho I'm still not really sure why all the town's elite came together to help Maggi's mom.  one or two would have sufficed. Nor do I know why the Danish captain was so afraid of these small group of no marks, or why he made his comment about 'who killed your Mayor' - uhh, no one you know, actually, Captain.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 15, 2016)

belboid said:


> Twas all very good.  Altho I'm still not really sure why all the town's elite came together to help Maggi's mom.  one or two would have sufficed. Nor do I know why the Danish captain was so afraid of these small group of no marks, or why he made his comment about 'who killed your Mayor' - uhh, no one you know, actually, Captain.



He was afraid of people further up the trafficking network who could harm his family. I thought the comment was about it not being an outsider and the townspeople not being so innocent - it wasn't to do with what he was involved in so it must be their own. But also the engineer and the hotel manager knew each other so, don't know.

Also the guy seemed to throw the chainsaw into the sea, but previously it had turned up in his shed.

Feels like a few things have been left hanging.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 16, 2016)

It irritates me that they've had a ferry going to Siglufjorthir when, IRL, it only stops at Seythisfjorthur. 

I do, however, recognise most of the shots. We drove there in the back end of an utterly pissy winter


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 22, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Is "Asgeir" pronounced "Oscar" I wonder?  Any idea catinthehat ?


Asgeir is pronounced Ass Gear ö make of that what you will.  Have heard that people who were extras with lines have been told its likely there will be series 2.  Its not detectivish but the very brilliant Dagvaktin, (Day shift, Night Shift, Prison Shift series) and the companion film Bjarnfreidisson are well worth a watch and a good introduction to Icelandic comedy.  The film Rams also excellent.  I think both of these give a good display of Icelandic sensibilities. Will post a couple of links to interesting ö well imho ö Icelandic things.  Apologies for odd characters in my text but have been away for a couple of weeks and forgotten how to english up my keyboard.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 22, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> Asgeir is pronounced Ass Gear ö make of that what you will.  Have heard that people who were extras with lines have been told its likely there will be series 2.  Its not detectivish but the very brilliant Dagvaktin, (Day shift, Night Shift, Prison Shift series) and the companion film Bjarnfreidisson are well worth a watch and a good introduction to Icelandic comedy.  T



Great news, thanks for that.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 22, 2016)

Dreamland trailer with subtitles
Hugeliker Dagsons standup is mostly in Icelandic but his comics and cartoons are in English ö he is really interesting.  Jon Gnar who is in the shift series and plays Georg Bjarnfreidasson was the anarchopunk mayor of Reykjavik a while back.


----------



## Sue (Mar 22, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> Will post a couple of links to interesting ö well imho ö Icelandic things.  Apologies for odd characters in my text but have been away for a couple of weeks and forgotten how to english up my keyboard.


I'm liking the odd characters . And thanks for all your background info -- very interesting.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 22, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> Apologies for odd characters in my text but have been away for a couple of weeks and forgotten how to english up my keyboard.


  Don't apologise.  It's good to see unenglish characters.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 22, 2016)

Great stuff catinthehat , you've made this thread.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 15, 2016)

Good news Trappers - second series is confirmed.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 16, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> Good news Trappers - second series is confirmed.



This makes me happy.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 16, 2016)

Cracking. (Like ice on the bay in the month of November ...  )


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 21, 2016)

TV Series "Trapped" Renewed For Another Season And Adds Two Great Writers - The Reykjavik Grapevine

Further info on new series.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 11, 2019)

It’s back on Saturday at 9pm.

BBC Four - Trapped


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 12, 2019)

Fantastisk.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 14, 2019)

Shit timing from the BBC. Need to be shown in the darkest times of January. It’s positively spring like at the moment!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2019)

Looking forward to this. I might eat some skyr.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Looking forward to this. I might eat some skyr.



Six minutes to go!


----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2019)

They've all got beards. Reckon I would feel right at home in Iceland.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2019)

Great opening; something different and original.
Anyone notice Dicte's chap Bo was in there, speaking English.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 23, 2019)

Here we go.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2019)

No, don't. Say no more, I'm working and have to get it on catch up.
i bet there's lots of beards in it though


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 23, 2019)

Ooh.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm told it was great tonight


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 24, 2019)

I love this programme. The atmosphere it evokes is magnificent. I also love the little vignettes running under the meta story. 

We are up to end of episode 3 and saving 4 for after work tomorrow


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I'm told it was great tonight


It was.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 26, 2019)

Caught up with it on Iplayer today. Is it going to be concluded? The story was left hanging.


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2019)

there are another six episodes to go!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Caught up with it on Iplayer today. Is it going to be concluded? The story was left hanging.


No, that’s the end. It’s Foyles War next week.



Spoiler



There’s 10 episodes in all. The ones caught last week were clearly not the end of matter. Seems Sons of Thor was something of a red herring.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 26, 2019)

Hold on Danny you're saying it's the end but there's six more episodes? Bit confused.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2019)

According to the radio times, Trapped is on again for another 2 episodes this coming Saturday. Last Saturday's was superb. Also, I don't do heartthrobs but if I did Olafur Darri Olafsson would be the one


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Hold on Danny you're saying it's the end but there's six more episodes? Bit confused.


Sorry. I was having you on.

Clearly the story hasn’t even half unfolded yet.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2019)

We have finnurs murder to solve yet, but, where did all that cash come from. Then there is was her face, with the long name, calling the people who the cash belongs to, I guess....drug deals or possibly people trafficking?


----------



## Argonia (Feb 26, 2019)

hash tag said:


> We have finnurs murder to solve yet, but, where did all that cash come from. Then there is was her face, with the long name, calling the people who the cash belongs to, I guess....drug deals or possibly people trafficking?



Thorhildur


----------



## Argonia (Feb 26, 2019)

What I don't understand about Finnur's murder is sure - there is a video of them having fun at a party which is the brothers' alibi but then what about the bolt pistol found in the barn with the brothers' fingerprints on and Finnur's blood on.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2019)

Someone, wearing gloves, stole the pistol and used it to shoot finnur. I don't think it was to frame the brothers, just to cover their own tracks. The brothers prints are a coincidence and lame red herring.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2019)

Argonia - next episode coming up now!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2019)

Ah, _now_ we’re getting somewhere!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2019)

catinthehat are you not around these days?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2019)

I think we are getting more twists. What happened with the women when they were younger. How can it be connected. Where did all the cash come from?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2019)

Thorhilder is clearly in trouble for trying to contact an unknown person by the mobile she found with the cash and then there is Skulli; poisoned by something in the water he drank, presumably dumped there by the aluminum plant....


----------



## belboid (Mar 4, 2019)

So...I reckon so far...the disappeared dad abused the minister as a kid till she killed him n big bro helped dump the body. In the same place the plant is dumping its toxic whatever. Which is poisoning the land and ruined big bros farm, driving him to bankruptcy. And some other stuff.

Why Thorhilder would send those texts is beyond me.


----------



## Spod (Mar 6, 2019)

I hope you havent cracked it but I bet you have. 



belboid said:


> So...I reckon so far...the disappeared dad abused the minister as a kid till she killed him n big bro helped dump the body. In the same place the plant is dumping its toxic whatever. Which is poisoning the land and ruined big bros farm, driving him to bankruptcy. And done other stuff.
> 
> Why Thorhilder would send those texts us beyond me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Why Thorhilder would send those texts is beyond me.


Because her dad’s a cop, which makes her troubled.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2019)

You find a bag of cash with a mobile in it. No one in their right mind would even switch the phone on, yet alone send texts for fear they would be caught it invite trouble.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

hash tag said:


> You find a bag of cash with a mobile in it. No one in their right mind would even switch the phone on, yet alone send texts for fear they would be caught it invite trouble.


She’s troubled. She would say she doesn’t like the trouble, but actually at a certain level she needs and gets perverse enjoyment from the trouble.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 6, 2019)

The stuff making the seawater go all funny is probably being dumped off there by some of the immigrant workers on cash-in-hand overtime, right? Is that what Ode's brother meant when he mentioned those "extra runs" to him?


----------



## campanula (Mar 6, 2019)

I only watch this sort of thing (Shetland etc.) if (woolly) jumpers are visible. Any quality knitwear to be seen?


----------



## Edie (Mar 6, 2019)

campanula said:


> I only watch this sort of thing (Shetland etc.) if (woolly) jumpers are visible. Any quality knitwear to be seen?


Fucking amazing knit ware mate.

Plus the names are to die for. Thorihilda?! Yes please. Thor’s hilda. Amazing.

Plus many of them look utterly unreal, like magical creatures. Hagrid or Lord of the Rings style.

Plus the scenery.

Recommend.

(Sorry if this is repetitive of thread, darent read it for spoilers!).


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2019)

campanula said:


> I only watch this sort of thing (Shetland etc.) if (woolly) jumpers are visible. Any quality knitwear to be seen?


I'm still hankering after a Sara Lund jumper and that must have been about 6 years ago now 
There's some amazing jumpers in Trapped though, can't beat a bit of Icelandic knitwear


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2019)

campanula said:


> I only watch this sort of thing (Shetland etc.) if (woolly) jumpers are visible. Any quality knitwear to be seen?



















Come on!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 6, 2019)

Just caught up with E5&6.
I have to admit that this series has got me asking Wolfie 'who's that again?' more often than usual


----------



## Argonia (Mar 7, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Argonia - next episode coming up now!



Have only just caught up at iplayer...more twists than a Chubby Checker track...


----------



## Argonia (Mar 15, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Someone, wearing gloves, stole the pistol and used it to shoot finnur. I don't think it was to frame the brothers, just to cover their own tracks. The brothers prints are a coincidence and lame red herring.



How come one of the brothers confessed to the killing of Finnur?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2019)

Argonia said:


> How come one of the brothers confessed to the killing of Finnur?


He thought he was protecting someone else? (The other brother, or someone yet to emerge?).


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2019)

It was one brother trying to protect the other.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2019)

Well that was good. I hope there's going to more to come.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2019)

Andri, a big chap, a cuddly chap, reliable dependable and in control. You just know he would really care for you, but to see him lose it like that 
There was a lot in the last episode...


----------



## Edie (Mar 18, 2019)

Phew just finished. That was ace. Those views. Hearing that language. Marvelling at how understated and tough they are with each other. Jumper porn 

So is series one worth a go then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2019)

Edie said:


> Phew just finished. That was ace. Those views. Hearing that language. Marvelling at how understated and tough they are with each other. Jumper porn
> 
> So is series one worth a go then?


Oh, definitely watch series one. It’s great.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 18, 2019)

10 minutes left to watch ep 2 on iplayer and i ain't nearly ready.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 19, 2019)

Edie you must definitely catch up with s1! (It was a bit better than S2 in my opinion and even MORE full of gruff hardy Icelanders being tough as nails but full of human feeling too.) And there's a series 3 in the works as well, yay. Not sure how  many more killings in such a small town they can manage to spin out, though, without it going all Midsomer Murders before long.  

I thought Bardur was really trying to man up and grow up in the last eps and got very little credit for it!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 19, 2019)

Bardot was very wet to say the least and Henrika was certainly better off without him. At the end, he was trying to be human, to show sympathy and empathy, but alas, fell well short.
when the pregnancy scans were discovered, I thought for a no that Henrika was expecting Andri's child....perhaps they will in the next series, but, it doesn't pay to get involved with a work colleague.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 28, 2019)

Thought it finished very well if tinged with sadness what with the nice, slightly naive cop about to go out on his first date for ages getting killed.
Who would stand down wind of a blazing inferno of a car fire and try and put it out with a tiny extinguisher


----------



## Argonia (Apr 8, 2019)

Fianlly caught up with the last episode at iplayer. Fuck what a lot of twists and turns there were. Could definitely watch another series.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 8, 2019)

I was going to have a binge to catch up with this series at the weekend but, of course, BBC iplayer have already deleted the first several episodes so argh.    x 100


----------



## Edie (Apr 8, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I was going to have a binge to catch up with this series at the weekend but, of course, BBC iplayer have already deleted the first several episodes so argh.    x 100


That’s really annoying huh? Leave all of them or none ffs 

I watched series 1. It was ace


----------



## Argonia (Apr 8, 2019)

Were there a lot of beards in series one as well?


----------



## Edie (Apr 8, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Were there a lot of beards in series one as well?


Mate, so many. And the knitwear is to die for. Get it on.


----------



## catinthehat (Nov 30, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> catinthehat are you not around these days?


I've been absent so long the third series has just finished.  I guess it will be in the UK at some point.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2021)

catinthehat said:


> I've been absent so long the third series has just finished.  I guess it will be in the UK at some point.


👋 Hiya.


----------

